# How did the Pharisees do mission work



## Pergamum (Jul 10, 2008)

They went over land and sea for sure to make one convert...but what else do we know? 

Any info from archaeology or historical records?

Also, I have heard that Paul patterned his missionary work in the same manner. If that true?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 10, 2008)

In Paul and Palestinian Judaism, E.P. Sanders has a small section dealing with how Gentiles were received into Judaism (206-212), noting the different rituals and citing all the rabbinic sources. Because it's Sanders, _caveat lector_.

F.F. Bruce in his commentary on Acts in the NICNT series mentions the Jewish proselytizing done so energetically in Rome (58). There was a three-fold rite in that context: Circumcision for males, purificatory self-baptism in the presence of witnesses, offering of a sacrifice. Proselytization (at least in Rome) was more successful among women than among men, presumably because of the circumcision requirement. Many men were content to be "God-fearers."


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 10, 2008)

The Book of Galatians is one record of this...


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 12, 2008)

any other books citing archeological records, etc?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 12, 2008)

I found this from Edersheim's _Life and Times of Jesus the Messiah_


> The third Woe was on their proselytism, which issued only in making their converts twofold more the children of hell than themselves. Against this charge, rightly understood, Judaism has in vain sought to defend itself. It is, indeed, true that, in its pride and exclusiveness, Judaism seemed to denounce proselytism, laid down strict rules to test the sincerity of converts, and spoke of them in general contempt97 as 'a plague of leprosy.'98 Yet the bitter complaint of classical writers,99 100 the statements of Josephus,101 the frequent allusions in the New Testament and even the admissions of the Rabbis, prove their zeal for making proselytes - which, indeed, but for its moral sequences, would neither have deserted nor drawn down the denunciation of a 'woe.' Thus the Midrash, commenting on the words:102 'the souls that they had gotten in Haran,' refers it to the converts which Abraham had made, adding that every proselyte was to be regarded as if a soul had been created.103 104 To this we may add the pride with which Judaism looked back upon the 150,000 Gibeonite converts said to have been made when David avenged the sin of Saul;105 the satisfaction with which it looked forward to the times of Messiah as those of spontaneous conversion to the Synagogue;106 and not the unfrequent instances in which a spirit favorable to proselytism is exhibited in Jewish writings,107 as, also, such a saying as this, that when Israel is obedient to the will of God, He brings in as converts to Judaism all the just of the nations, such as Jethro, Rahab, Ruth, &c.108 But after all, may the Lord not have referred, not to conversion to Judaism in general, but to proselytism to the sect of the Pharisees, which was undoubtedly sought to the compassing of sea and land?
> 
> 97. Horay, 13 a. 98. Yeb. 47 a. b; Nidd. 13 b.
> 
> ...


It speaks of Jewish proselytism and I'm trying to find if he says anything in _Sketches in Jewish Social Life_


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 12, 2008)

cool, just the sort of thing I am looking for, thanks Rich.


----------

